# Winter draughts



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Has anyone else experienced slight draughts from each side of the flat dash on their A-class Hymer? It is only noticeable in winter when travelling at a decent speed (e.g. motorways). The draught comes from the area where the flat, fabric-covered dash dips to meet the walls beneath the side windows. Obviously cold air is getting through from the engine compartment. In summer this is no problem, but at this time of year it can cause a bit of a chill on a long trip and we have to keep the heater at a higher setting on motorways. Once we slow down, the heater is set lower, otherwise we 'bake'.

Hymer version is 2003 Starline as shown in the avatar. Has anyone found out how to solve the problem with well-placed insulation? (I fear access may be as tricky as trying to effect the well-known, but almost impossible to achieve, left-right adjustment to the headlights!)

Philip


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Phillip

I'd be tempted to see if you can remove the top 'hymer' part of the dash and see if you can see the cause. A lot of the hymer parts of the dash remove with screws on top under the screw covers.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks Shane. I agree it may be the only option, but I'm not going to rush into taking off the dash top at this stage - I may try it eventually. For the present, I'll probably try sitting a rolled-up tea-towel or similar over the offending area at each side.

Obviously, this is not a problem that has exercised the Hymer Brigade to date, judging by the paucity of replies.

Philip


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

It certainly isn't anything i've ever heard of before on a hymer. The build quality is normally superb. Unless some one has fitted an aftermarket part that required making a hole through the bulkhead??


----------

